# Decapping, or depriming



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I started to read some on reloading. I came across the following illustration:










According to the drawing, during decapping a pin is pushed with a downward vertical movement inside the case, depriming or decapping the latter..

If that's the process in all presses, I would fear a silica grain (abrasive medium) might jeopardize the proper action of the decapping pin.

I do not know if I've been clear. The pin would come across the silica grain first, maybe deviate a little and go out of axis.

If so, it would probably be best to remove the single grains in the flasholes before proceed to depriming.

Only TOF, as far as I've understood you don't remove media manually from flasholes, so may I have a reassurance the decapping pin won't be damaged, or maybe the Lee press works otherwise, or maybe (probably) I did not grasp well the depriming mechanism.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Why are you using silica? Cob and walnut grounded up will do the job just fine. Plus they will push right out with the decapping pin if you miss one. Tapping the empty shells on your bench will dislodge anything stuck in them. Good luck.


----------



## MetalMan52 (Dec 15, 2007)

*depriming*

I'm not sure where you are getting the silica from. If it's from tumbling the cases that is not a media normally used.
Some "feel" has to be used in the depriming process as not all of the flash holes are on dead center of the axis of the case and others can have a rather large burr in the inside of the case. Some cases are better than others in that respect. It's not that difficult to do, it just takes a little time to develop a touch for that step.
I hope that helps.
Pat


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Mccoy, your grasp of the process is correct however the normal cleaning materials in the states are ground up corn cob and crushed walnut shells. Both of these materials are available in particle sizes specific to the cartridge case cleaning process. We also add liquid polish to either media type to improve shine.

Silica is not normaly used here as it will abrade away the metal cases and destroy them much earlier than necessary.

Walnut shell cleans more aggressively than corn cob but does not attack the metal as silica does. Corn cob seems to produce a shinier finish than walnut shell but both do a good job.

You are correct to be concerned about tool damage with silica. I reccomend you use a hand pick of some type to remove the silica from primer pockets of the cases you have already cleaned and then switch to one of the normal materials.

The Lee de-prime/sizing die will punch cob or shell particles out without damage although you can use an extre de-prime punch by hand if you wish.

I have broken a punch in the past therefore purchased replacement and spares. They only cost a couple of dollars each.

I am not certain how you should obtain spares in Italy but I simply contact Lee and they send what I need within a day or two for very reasonable cost. It has never taken more than 1 week from time of order till I had the part in hand.

You will get there eventualy, just keep asking questions and we will keep sending answers. Hopefully some of our answers will be correct. :mrgreen:

:smt1099


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks folks for your prompt answer,
I realize I was utterly wrong as to the medium composition, my mind was biased from knowing that silica is a most used industrial abrasive and also by the fact that I did not put my eyepieces on! Sometimes I tend to forget I made it to middle age!

Sure the medium hardness is as far from silica hardness as it could be, and it stands to reason since of course there would be no brass left otherwise.

So I just put my glasses on, checked and sure that's some kind of vegetable particles, probably exactly the same you're using out there in the USA. A very mild abrasive indeed.

I also tried to hand-remove the grains with a scribe, but it's a way tedious work, whith a rate of successful attempts of only 50%. The grains often just'll settle into the flashole more snugly.

*Bottom line*: I'll just do as TOF suggests, use the depriming punch as an obstruction cleaner as well. Should the punch get deformed, I'll get a spare one beforehand! As far as I hear, Lee and Dillon are the most popular brands of presses here, so I reckon spare parts are widely available.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

mccoy said:


> Sometimes I tend to forget I made it to middle age!


:anim_lol::anim_lol::anim_lol:

WM


----------



## soldierboy029 (Jan 2, 2008)

I have always depimed and resized my cases before throwing them in the tumbler to clean them and have never had this problem, I do use a Dillion for Pistol cases, this process costs me a bit more time with the progressive press but what else am I going to do, LOL


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

soldierboy029 said:


> I have always de-primed and resized my cases before throwing them in the tumbler to clean them and have never had this problem,


Ditto---I do however inspect all carefully for walnut pieces in the flash hole. I poke them out with a straightened paper clip.


----------

